# Sirius Launches Holiday Promo



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio announced the launch of a special retail
promotion offering a rebate on several Sirius radios during
the 2005 holiday shopping season.

The "Huge Gift, Little Box $50 Mail-in Rebate" promotion runs
through December 31, 2005, and offers customers a rebate
redeemable by a gift-giver or the gift recipient that does not
require a long-term service commitment.

"The holiday season is the busiest time for us at retail, and we
intend to aggressively market and sell our competitively priced
products across the board," said Bob Law, senior VP and GM,
Sirius CE division. "With the arrival of Martha Stewart Living
Radio later this month and Howard Stern beginning in January,
we want to make it very easy for consumers to get Sirius."

The rebate promotion covers Sirius products from Audiovox,
Blaupunkt, Brix, Clarion, JVC, Kenwood, XACT as well as Sirius
branded products such as Sportster, Sportster Replay, Starmate
Replay, and the company's new wearable product -- the Sirius S50.

More than 15,000 retail stores are participating in the promotion,
including Best Buy, Circuit City, Crutchfield, RadioShack and other
national and local retail stores.

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------

